# Training rabbits to poop on wire



## Kirsten miller (Jul 7, 2017)

Hi y'all!!  I've been raising buns for 15 years and keep them outside I currently have lionheads but I'm having trouble with them pooping on their wooden surface in the back of their pen it doesn't matter how often I clean ( however I do a thorough clean weekly and spot cleaning daily) they still poop and pee there, I only have 1 rabbit that pees and poops on the wire... needless to say she's insanely clean.  This peeing and pooping in wood is making them nasty it's so hard to clean them up pre show, does anyone know of any remedies to solve this? Thanks!!!


----------



## animalmom (Jul 7, 2017)

Rabbits choose a certain place in their cage for their bathroom.  Could it be that you have placed their wooden surface in their designated area?  I had problems with does using their nest box for a toilet until I discovered if I place the box anywhere else in their cage the does stopped using the nest box for the bathroom.

Using wood for anything inside your rabbit cage/hutch is a problem as there isn't a real good way to clean the wood since it will absorb the urine.

Or is it a case that the back of your cage/hutch is wood?

Could you post a picture of what you are trying to do?  That could prove very helpful in coming up with alternatives for you to try.


----------



## animalmom (Jul 7, 2017)

Or are you using wood as a resting pad so the rabbits are not on the wire all the time?  If that's the case you can get hard plastic mats that are slotted so the pee and poop go through and the rabbit is not sitting in the wet.  https://www.bassequipment.com/Store/ShopDetail/RLX/10_X_15_RESTING_BOARD

These are nice, hard plastic that you can put in a bucket of bleachy water and really clean and then the resting boards are almost dry to go back in the cage.


----------



## ragdollcatlady (Jul 7, 2017)

You can use litter boxes with pine pellet shavings in the corners they like to use. The pine pellets if kept deep enough, will soak up the urine, pet stays clean. Once wet, the pellets break up into a fine crumble and can be composted. We use this for our rabbits that used to be my sons 4H show projects/house pets.


----------



## DutchBunny03 (Jul 7, 2017)

I've been trying for 3 years to get my two NZ does to do their business on the wire, and i can tell you right now not to waste your time. It does not work. Rabbits are not like dogs. But there may still be hope, if they decide to move where they go to the bathroom. You can't really do anything about it, though. 
To keep them clean for shows,put hay or straw down on the solid parts of the hutch and change the straw daily, or whenever it needs changing. Spot cleaning with a warm washcloth the footpads and other areas that need attention also works.


----------

